# NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!



## jfulcher (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got her for my anni, haven't a clue how to take care of her. She's so adorable. Seller said she has "split scutes"? Don't kno what that means... Well here's some pix of her,she's supposedly 3yrs old.




















[color] P.S. I hope to make some friends while I'm here!!! ^_^


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi J:

I don't mean to alarm you, but from looking at the pictures, I think your new little guy is ill. It looks quite thin (looking the the front legs above the joint), and the eyes should be open in at least one of those pictures.

First order of business is to place this tortoise in some luke warm water immediately and see if you can get those eyes open.


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh lord..... Wouldn't that be wonderful.. If she's I'll how do I treat her?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 21, 2013)

Emmy is spot on ....your lil guy needs some Immediate attention!.....but on a positive note it does look she/he is eating for you....correct? 
Welcome to the Forum .........there are plenty of well versed Leo keepers in here as well as a wealth of information from tortoise keepers around the world and great minds abroad. Wear your eyes out silly .....and read...read...read the great info that is shared within this forum .....

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!

JD~


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 21, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Emmy is spot on ....your lil guy needs some Immediate attention!.....but on a positive note it does look she/he is eating for you....correct?
> Welcome to the Forum .........there are plenty of well versed Leo keepers in here as well as a wealth of information from tortoise keepers around the world and great minds abroad. Wear your eyes out silly .....and read...read...read the great info that is shared within this forum .....
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FORUM!
> ...



Well she's looking a bit better, fallen asleep at the food dish (as a baby would lol), did some good laps around the tank since she could see!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Welcome to the forum!  how's your baby?


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello and Welcome I would change your substrate to coconut coir, or plain dirt. I also would get a bigger water dish, one s/he can climb into and soak or drink. I would also not let her temps go below 85 until you know she is okay and not sick. The basking spot needs to be 100 and she needs sunshine every day or a UVB light and not the coil kind. The threads at the bottom of my post are a great way for raising a hatchling. Read them and then you will have an idea of how she should have been taken care of the first few years. Then adjust to now being three. The humidity doesn't have to be quite so high for a three year old as it does a hatchling and you can cut the soaks down to 2-3 times a week. Keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi & welcome! I agree with everything 'Wellington' said and also wanted to mention that 3 years old is not really a baby so you shouldn't expect it to sleep like one. Sleeping a lot and keeping eyes closed is a sign of sickness. She should be active throughout the day with maybe 1 or two naps in between. 

She is a beautiful Leo and I cannot wait to see how she grows in your care.


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Well her eyes are still closed been keeping it around 90-95 in her tank. I've been busy so haven't been able to soak her since getting eye drops. I think tonight I'm going to soak her till they open and put them in.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Hello and welcome!

I understand about not having the time but I think you are under estimating the power of a good soak.... Something I do To keep hydrated between soaking is to use a big water dish and fill each morning with some warm water. I put my babies in it and let them "self soak". I just leave it in the enclosure and they can crawl out of the dish when they like.....make sure its a shallow dish like a terra cotta plant saucer. That way they are getting something and I don't have to sit with them for 30 minutes every day. I still do my 2-3 weeklies but this will help your tort feel better if you don't have time.


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Got her soaked, didn't do much this time. So I sat here since my last posting running the unmedicated eye drops(zoomed repti tortoise eye drops) pretty much vitamin A drops. Ran it over her eyes, rubbed them in, let it sit, rinse and repeat lol... Long story short her eyes are open, we have her terrarium on the living room floor, so she has her light on all night. She has a log hide to go into for darkness. Soon as we get these darn winkers under control, onto upping her weight!!! Called a vet they said to use neosporin on her eyes 3x a day in lieu of the drops. So I'm going to be busy now that my books opened up... She was VERY happy to have her eyes open, she walked across my living room chasing the cats!


Oh and I DO use a UVA UVB bulb non coil. So she gets that!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

How's she doing?


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

I just woke up and picked her up, eyes were sealed gave her 2 drops of the eye drops on each eye and sat her in her cage, and they opened up automatically this time! She went right to her food dish and started munching, and is terrorizing my kitties through the glass. So she is doing well! Once we get that neosporin her eyes should stay moist through the night and should stay open. What type of "toys" if any do Torts like? I was thinking of kitty tinkle balls that tinkle when you roll them?.. To entertain her while I'm gone. As if terrorizing the kitties isn't enough lol!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Glad she's doing better


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2013)

Your tortoise needs some help.

Where in the enclosure is it 90-95? There are 4 temperatures to monitor and adjust. Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night. They need it warm day and night, but they still need it dark. The easiest way to accomplish all of this is to use a basking bulb on a timer for around 12 hours a day, and a ceramic heating element set on a thermostat to maintain the ambient temp day and night. A half log is not enough. Your tortoise needs a proper humid hide.

What sort of UV bulb are you using?

Your tortoise will benefit tremendously from some time outside. Build a safe enclosure, make sure there are always shady spots to retreat to and start growing some weeds and grass for grazing and cover. Your climate is excellent for this most of the year.

There are links for all of this in my signature. Please do not wait to handle these things. Immediate attention is necessary in this case.


----------



## Alan RF (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Maybe it might help other experienced Leo owners if you put a picture of your whole set up? I did this when I first started with my red foot and the advice I got on top of the research I did before I purchased him was great!i hope your tort gets better soon


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 27, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



Alan RF said:


> Maybe it might help other experienced Leo owners if you put a picture of your whole set up? I did this when I first started with my red foot and the advice I got on top of the research I did before I purchased him was great!i hope your tort gets better soon



I'll post pix later on, just got home. Got the neosporin, so let's hope it works like the vet says it will.




Tom said:


> Your tortoise needs some help.
> 
> Where in the enclosure is it 90-95? There are 4 temperatures to monitor and adjust. Warm side, cool side, basking spot and night. They need it warm day and night, but they still need it dark. The easiest way to accomplish all of this is to use a basking bulb on a timer for around 12 hours a day, and a ceramic heating element set on a thermostat to maintain the ambient temp day and night. A half log is not enough. Your tortoise needs a proper humid hide.
> 
> ...



In the feeding area and walk around I guess u could call it, it's 90-95. I use my bfs photo flood lamps to disperse the light and heat. I use both Zoo Med bulbs, the UV is the long one. Don't have the box n e more. It's been REALLY cold, it even snowed a few days ago, so I doubt outside in her condition would be ideal. I'm handling everything as fast as I can.


Here's some pix of her home. Water bowl is absent because I have it in the sink soaking. Her eyes are open in the close up pix but she's so fast it's blurry.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 28, 2013)

You, will definatly want to get rid of that woodchip substrate and go with cococoir or just plain ol' dirt. and some weeds and leafy greens will be happily Welcomed by your littl guy. Mazurri is a good suppliment but not a good staple to his diet.


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 28, 2013)

Earlier in the thread she mentioned that the torts light is on all night, but she has a hide log in there for darkness. I'm not sure if anyone addressed this issue yet?

If not, to the OP. You cannot leave a light on the enclosure all night. The tort needs a dark nighttime period with no light. For heat you can use a ceramic heat emitter or even a black incandescent light for heat. But no regular lights. Light on all night will stress the tort.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 28, 2013)

jfulcher said:


> What type of "toys" if any do Torts like? I was thinking of kitty tinkle balls that tinkle when you roll them?.. To entertain her while I'm gone.



These balls are not a good idea.

Here are some ideas of toys that your tortoise WILL like 

A safe outdoor pen full of:
Hibiscus bushes
Patches of clover
Lots of weeds and grass
Succulents 
Some large rocks to act as sight barriers (your tort will be excited to walk around and see what's on the other side!)
Smaller rocks to crawl over and walk on
Water dish to trample through
etc..

I promise you, if you create this type of environment to keep your tortoise in during the nice weather, your tortoise wont even miss you while you're gone!

Leave the tinkle balls for your cats


----------



## Alan RF (Feb 28, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



Team Gomberg said:


> These balls are not a good idea.
> 
> Here are some ideas of toys that your tortoise WILL like
> 
> ...



Totally agree with this! My tort thinks he's in paradise and so will yours  if you do this ..


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 28, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

It's getting warmish out going to be mid 70's to early 80's next week, gonna start on an outdoor area and let her run around in the EMPTY sandbox. I say empty because there's no sand which I know is bad. Might put down some dirt in there and start a little enclosure for her there till we actually build the enclosure we want. I read a senior members links of beginner mistakes, so I decided I'm going to do an enclosure with some collards growing in there, kale, dandelions, all types of good stuff for her to trample on and nibble at including grass. We live in a trailer but we have plenty of space on "our" property to build and maintain an enclosure for a Leo. And I'm going to start a garden near it, so she can have more yummies when her own lil garden runs out. Our landlord doesn't want grass growing everywhere, so we have to make a very enclosed grassy area that won't upset him.... And she'll be our lawn mower lol! I'm going to do away with the uv bulb once it gets warm and just take her out to sun then soak after. We got lots of warm sunshine here in AZ!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 28, 2013)

a sandbox or kiddie pool can make an outdoor pen. this would keep any landlord at ease because it wont affect the property at all. 

definitely put some dirt in there and lots of plants.  

let us know how it goes!


----------



## EricIvins (Feb 28, 2013)

Mazuri is just fine as a staple diet. Keep feeding it moistened and that will help with the chronic dehydration the animal has. Once the dehydration issues are gone, alternate between feeding it moistened and dry to keep its beak healthy........

It sounds to me like all these lights are making Tortoise jerky. A bank of 30 watt indoor floods will give you a 120 degree basking spot without upping the ambient temperature in the enclosure which, should be around 80 degrees. Your ambient humidity should be around 70%, which will prevent furthur moisture loss from the animal. Your number one priority at this point should be proper hydration. It is a gradual process, but it needs to be corrected......


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 28, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



EricIvins said:


> Mazuri is just fine as a staple diet. Keep feeding it moistened and that will help with the chronic dehydration the animal has. Once the dehydration issues are gone, alternate between feeding it moistened and dry to keep its beak healthy........
> 
> It sounds to me like all these lights are making Tortoise jerky. A bank of 30 watt indoor floods will give you a 120 degree basking spot without upping the ambient temperature in the enclosure which, should be around 80 degrees. Your ambient humidity should be around 70%, which will prevent furthur moisture loss from the animal. Your number one priority at this point should be proper hydration. It is a gradual process, but it needs to be corrected......



Understood, and I'm taking everything one step at a time. I'm worried I'll get overwhelmed. But I've raised cockatiels from hatchlings and gotten up every hour to feed them, and if I can do that, I can do this!




Team Gomberg said:


> a sandbox or kiddie pool can make an outdoor pen. this would keep any landlord at ease because it wont affect the property at all.
> 
> definitely put some dirt in there and lots of plants.
> 
> let us know how it goes!



He doesn't care if we start a project on he property that could potentially increase its value. As long as it doesn't go unfinished. But understood. It's a crab shaped kids sandbox with lid, which will be useful at night so strays don't potty in it...




Team Gomberg said:


> a sandbox or kiddie pool can make an outdoor pen. this would keep any landlord at ease because it wont affect the property at all.
> 
> definitely put some dirt in there and lots of plants.
> 
> let us know how it goes!



And of course I will keep u guys updated!


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 28, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

HUZZAH!!! Went to go give her the eye drops and neosporin to get her eyes open.... AND THEY WERE ALREADY OPEN TODAY!!! STILL gave her the drops and neosporin. Now she looks like she's gonna go for a soak...! 




She decided to take a walk around....


She is looking SOOO much better!


----------



## jfulcher (Feb 28, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Ordered her a new bulb and what not, since the one I have is, I found out, a coil... So she will be without that for a few days. But I have other pets who can use it!


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a few concerns that you may want to address soon. First. You need to increase the humidity in her enclosure. Should be. Around 80%. You could dump some water in the tank. This will also help with the pyramiding thats going on with her. Next. The growth on her sides, my redfoot has the same thing going on. Improper diet. She needs to be eating more then mazuri. Mazuri is good, but she is missing things and you can see the effects...I think the sand box idea is a great idea..you could plant some grass in there...I grow a garden here year long for my guys. It works out good. I rarely go to the grocery store..I have turnip greens, mustard greens, collard greens, arugrulia, broccoli, cucumber, squash, there is a few more. Just cant remember. I just keep adding.you can also plant grass in trays. Plant other things in pots. There are lots of things you can do here, the weather is so nice for gardening. Dont forget to plan on where the sun rises an sets...


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 1, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



mainey34 said:


> I have a few concerns that you may want to address soon. First. You need to increase the humidity in her enclosure. Should be. Around 80%. You could dump some water in the tank. This will also help with the pyramiding thats going on with her. Next. The growth on her sides, my redfoot has the same thing going on. Improper diet. She needs to be eating more then mazuri. Mazuri is good, but she is missing things and you can see the effects...I think the sand box idea is a great idea..you could plant some grass in there...I grow a garden here year long for my guys. It works out good. I rarely go to the grocery store..I have turnip greens, mustard greens, collard greens, arugrulia, broccoli, cucumber, squash, there is a few more. Just cant remember. I just keep adding.you can also plant grass in trays. Plant other things in pots. There are lots of things you can do here, the weather is so nice for gardening. Dont forget to plan on where the sun rises an sets...



I'll get her some nomnoms tomorrow, and we're starting the gardens in this month or next. I'll put some water in there, her humidity is relative but not that high. I was sick today so we didn't go outside as planned. I'm working on everything I can. I'm giving her supplements twice a week, when she eats, and working on the infection which turns out is just vit A deficiency. We're taking care of her, if I can take care of chameleons then I can take care of her.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 11, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

I have yet to get her the spring mix but were getting it today! BUT HERE'S A SURPRISE FOR EVERYONE!





EYES ARE ALL BETTER AND NO MORE URI!!!
She's shy and still skinny. But we're going outside while daddy goes for nomnoms. Just run around in the dirt lol! I've been keeps her humidity up and she seems to be doing well.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Yay! She's cute!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 13, 2013)

Now arent you glad you posted this thread?  im sure your tortoise is! as i imagine shes feeling much better already. In very basic terms, heat and humidity is key for leopards. 3 year olds are more tolerable than babies luckily. Good luck and im glad youve made great changes, keep working for a healthy tortoise


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 13, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



LeopardTortLover said:


> Now arent you glad you posted this thread?  im sure your tortoise is! as i imagine shes feeling much better already. In very basic terms, heat and humidity is key for leopards. 3 year olds are more tolerable than babies luckily. Good luck and im glad youve made great changes, keep working for a healthy tortoise



She TORE up her salad today! Not nibbled it like yesterday!!! I let her heat lamp heat her waterbowl/pool for a hour then I placed her in it and tore up some spring mix and gave her as much as I'm giving my baby beardies, about a handful or so.... And she I went in this evening and IT WAS ALMOST ALL GONE!!! As well as most of her one large pellet of moistened mazuri!!! All we have is the large pellets which is what he gave us, so we have to moisten it.... But SHE ATE!!! ALOT!!! She is sooooo on the road to recovery!!!




Chainsawkitten said:


> Yay! She's cute!



Thank you violet or as I refer to her sometimes eeyore  is adorable! AND IM GLAD I SAVED HER FROM THAT HORRID MAN!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 14, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

I'm glad she's doing so much better! That's great news!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 14, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



Chainsawkitten said:


> I'm glad she's doing so much better! That's great news!



Thanks. And we're getting a new addition now! A baby sulcata!!! From AZSulcata!!!


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2013)

That's great. You do know though, the sully and leopard can not be housed together. They are raised the same. Toms threads are at the bottom of my post, great for raising sullys and leopards.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 14, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



wellington said:


> That's great. You do know though, the sully and leopard can not be housed together. They are raised the same. Toms threads are at the bottom of my post, great for raising sullys and leopards.



Yes I realized this, and knew full well at the start. And I'm fine with it. 
I'll check out everything in a bit. Timmy's rumbling. LOL!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Well small update on Violet. Fed her this morning and INSTEAD of sleeping thru breakfast... She woke right up and chowed down!!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 17, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



jfulcher said:


> Well small update on Violet. Fed her this morning and INSTEAD of sleeping thru breakfast... She woke right up and chowed down!!!



How are her eyes now? Are they open and less dry?


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



LeopardTortLover said:


> How are her eyes now? Are they open and less dry?



Her eyes are AWESOME!!! I still maintain them with the Zoo Med eye drops. As with most all my reptiles... But she has them open all by herself, no more neosporin. Nose is clear and breathing is regular. Appetite is absolutely wonderful right now!!! Starting to mix the mazuri w/ her salad so she can get more fat... Then gonna start (I've been forgetting) sprinkling in her supplements. I've been giving them to her on occasion. But have neglected to give them to her regularly. In fact idk how often to give them to her!!!


----------



## goReptiles (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you have any updated pictures of her?


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



goReptiles said:


> Do you have any updated pictures of her?



I JUST took one just for you real quick while she was nomnoming her feast lol! I'm trying to get her weight up so it's a pure large salad in the morning or whenever we wake up and a medium salad mixed with mazuri in the night/evening... She used to hide in her hut even when I turned on the lights. Now when I turn them on she comes out like where the hacks the food!?!?








jfulcher said:


> I JUST took one just for you real quick while she was nomnoming her feast lol! I'm trying to get her weight up so it's a pure large salad in the morning or whenever we wake up and a medium salad mixed with mazuri in the night/evening... She used to hide in her hut even when I turned on the lights. Now when I turn them on she comes out like where the hacks the food!?!?



Also here's some pix of her outside:
















A little while into eating like 30min and she was facedown asleep in her large salad now a hour later she's back at it! GOTTA GET THAT SALAD DOWN!!!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 18, 2013)

She's looking so much better already! How old is she?


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



LeopardTortLover said:


> She's looking so much better already! How old is she?



She's three years old  I think she is SOOO tiny for three!!! The guy bought her at a repticon in San Diego Cali three years ago... And she's been mistreated since then... BUT NOW I HAVE HER!!! Only thing is now I fear for my BF'S crested gecko he traded for it for our anniversary present....  
But the crestie is soo much easier to care for, than a tortoise. Just a heat bulb, and some repashy, or baby food and he's happy! So I am trying to convince myself he's ok...


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sure it'll be fine, dont worry. As for her size, all torts grow at different rates and I dont think she looks too small. What does she weigh and her length? its hard to tell from pics. mine is coming up to 19 months now and isnt much smaller than yours


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



LeopardTortLover said:


> I'm sure it'll be fine, dont worry. As for her size, all torts grow at different rates and I dont think she looks too small. What does she weigh and her length? its hard to tell from pics. mine is coming up to 19 months now and isnt much smaller than yours



I'll measure her once I get a ruler of sorts. But I used my scale, and I adjusted it to 0, and she's weighing in at just about 4.5oz or a lil under.... I'm calling that underweight... I'd say though eyeing her, shell tip to end she's about 4 1/2". Give or take... And maybe 3" tall with the top of her shell. Again give or take... Wasn't even near 5oz......... But Leo's don't get nearly as big as sulcata right??


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Mar 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 18, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*



mattgrizzlybear said:


> Welcome!



Lol ty, lil late on that one. ;-)


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 19, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Okay yeah that is quite small for a three year old. Mazuri and Zoomed Grassland Tortoise Food can help them gain weight. But ideally you want slow and steady growth.


----------



## CourtneyG (Mar 19, 2013)

Suprised no one had address this yet. Glass aquariums are not the best. 1) ventilation is poor 2) tortoises are stupid at understanding glass and always keep running into the glass and can break their face. You will have to cover the glass with paper or get a tortoise table. The forum has great guides on how to DIY a tortoise table.


Not sure on the size of the ones here but back in South Africa the Leo could get 3ft from end to end. Called them mountain tortoises for a good reason.


----------



## jfulcher (Mar 23, 2013)

*RE: NEWBIE TO THE THREAD & NEW LEOPARD TORTOISE!!!*

Here's a pic of her eating tonight! She's a little cow lately!!! Weighed her again tonight! AND SHE'S GAINED A 1/2 and ounce!!! I'm ready to call that progress!!! She's looking better, and more active, and def heftier!!! I'm going to give you a before and after shot of her!! First is before, second is after! OK so first two, are first day I got her... She looks TERRIBLE!!! Compared to now...!


View attachment 40168




View attachment 40169




View attachment 40170



Bf can't see the difference, but I can!


ESP in this pic!!!

View attachment 40171


----------

